# We are to suffer



## Romans922 (Mar 26, 2008)

We are to suffer, I believe it shows this in Scripture clearly (Rom. 8, Philippians, 2 Timothy): BUT WHAT DOES THIS LOOK LIKE TODAY?

If I preached to people today and told them they ought to suffer, how could I describe to Americans how they ought to suffer for the sake of the Gospel?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think that this is a mandate to go out and seek suffering, but more of an assured and inherant truth in being a Christian, for several reasons.

Firstly, we are told by Christ that no servant is greater than the Master, and that, if the world has hated the Master, so then they will hate the servant. If we are servants of Christ, then it is natural the world will hate us and cause us to suffer in all manners of ways. Suffering need not be sought, it can be had by merely going out into public as a professing Christian.

Furthermore, Christ has promised that he has not come to bring peace, but a sword. He will turn family against family and that, if anyone is worthy of following Him, he must forsake his family that have forsaken Him. This is not to say that everyone must cut ties from their family completely, but I would certainly say that this involves, to the least degree, at least some familial tension between believers and non-believers, and I myself would not give a second though to breakign ties to family who are openly hostile to Christ. Christ has assured us that because of Him, we will not have peace within our own households. 

Also, and this is no minor issue, we have our stuggle with sin. While we are freed from sin, we are not free of sin yet and we still have our thorns in our side which will mourn us for the rest of our lives. This is no small sentence to us, due to the fact that these sins grieve us because it is a rebellion against our God, who suffered to save us from them.

The mere fact that we are Christians, means that we will suffer, some more than others, and in different ways. We need not seek it out though, and I think we are more assured to suffer, rather than commanded.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 26, 2008)

It means being told to get back to work when you extend your 30 minute lunch break to an hour and a half by pestering your fellow workers with the Gospel while they try to eat their sack lunches. Now THAT'S persecution!


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always liked this sermon in regards to this topic.

SermonAudio.com - World's hatred for the Church


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 26, 2008)

I wasn't saying we should seek it but that we will suffer.



Zenas said:


> I don't think that this is a mandate to go out and seek suffering, but more of an assured and inherant truth in being a Christian, for several reasons.
> 
> Firstly, we are told by Christ that no servant is greater than the Master, and that, if the world has hated the Master, so then they will hate the servant. If we are servants of Christ, then it is natural the world will hate us and cause us to suffer in all manners of ways. Suffering need not be sought, it can be had by merely going out into public as a professing Christian.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with Andrew, there is no ought to suffer there is a promise that in this life we will have suffering. So our preaching centers on the purpose and biblical context of suffering. I dealt with aspects of it in this way.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 26, 2008)

My apologies, I misread your intention behind "ought".


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 26, 2008)

Every sufferer who bears pain, or slander, or loss, or personal unkindness for Christ’s 
sake, is filling up that amount of suffering which is necessary to the bringing 
together of the whole body of Christ, and the upbuilding of His elect Church. 

Mark then, Christian, Jesus does not suffer so as to exclude your suffering. He bears 
a cross, not that you may escape it, but that you may endure it. Christ exempts you 
from sin, but not from sorrow. Remember that, and expect to suffer.

C.H. SPURGEON


----------

